# Steuerplatine bei Festplatten



## Dario Linsky (22. November 2002)

Abend zusammen,

Weiss jemand von Euch zufällig, ob die Steuerplatinen der IBM Deskstar 60GXP-Reihe untereinander kompatibel sind? Vor allem interessieren mich dabei die Modelle mit 41GB und 61GB Grösse. 
Von aussehen sehen beide Platinen genau gleich aus (abgesehen von der Beschriftung der Chips). Aber ich kann ja schliesslich nicht von aussen sehen, ob die Chips auch identisch programmiert sind. 

Ansonsten reicht es mir auch, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wie ich an die Daten einer Festplatte rankommen kann, bei der die Steuerelektronik anscheinend kaputt ist. Das ist leider ziemlich dringend, weil auf dieser Festplatte ziemlich wichtige Daten sind...


----------

